# Senses Challenge



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Okay no cheating please.

My score only 9 out of 20....... 

Second time 19 out of 20......... 

Click this link.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/science/humanbody/body/interactives/senseschallenge/

Homer...Rob


----------



## Raine (May 10, 2005)

i only got 7 but i'm trying again, ok i know i m trying!


----------



## Raine (May 10, 2005)

eeek 14 and i remembered most of them!


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

I only got 7 Raine and I wasn't going to post it.  
Then I saw you had.


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

No need to worry ladies, my sons Maths home tutor only got 5, so none of us should be ashamed.

I was none pleased with 9, but I am top in our house at least. :roll: 


Homer.....Rob


----------



## Raine (May 10, 2005)

well, tried the skeleton, cos i did biology at school, and got eek 40% and i now have a new name  Bodger sigh!!!!


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

10/20, started off well, but then progressively downhill. You had to scrape me off the ceiling after the music question (volume a tad too loud).

Good quiz, and as always bbc.co.uk a cracking website.

pete.


----------



## Raine (May 10, 2005)

8O Sorry i don't agree!!! it wouldn't let me put any of the ladies bits in the right places, and they were right, it just wouldn't PLAY, so i'm going to bed................................


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

14 first time, gonna do it again and see if I can remember the answers this time! 

Leigh


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Guess I must be pretty senseless too - I got 7 as well.


----------



## crissy (May 15, 2005)

Yep, 7 as well,  and 17 the next time, cos like Raine, I remembered most of them - who wants to draw lines the same size anyway


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

I got five. But on the plus side, I only got 15 wrong which is good for me.


----------



## 89146 (May 15, 2005)

eight for me 8O but I missed the first one while I worked out what I was supposed to do. Took a while!

Gill


----------



## Raine (May 10, 2005)

:lol:  Oh happy days oh happy days when we got more when we got more than pusser today oh happy day oh happy day la la la la :roll: :wink:


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

...and I bloody cheated as well.


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

> Pusser
> FullTimer
> 
> Joined: Jan 15, 2004
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: =D> =D> =D>

Homer........Rob


----------



## Raine (May 10, 2005)

:director: ya think we didnt think of that :dontknow: you were right, not that time anyway. tut tut i thought you'd have learnt by now, oh you with the :^o with a nest on the end, it don't pay to play baaaaaaaaaaaaad!!!! :dmage: thats why you get poncy names, nah nah \/ :wink:


----------

